# Problème export fichier Number en pdf



## Grop85 (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Quand j'exporte un fichier Numbers crée sur Ipad en pdf, il est illisible pour les utilisateurs PC. Les polices sont remplacées par des point. Sachant que c'est pour le boulot, c'est un problème. Quelqu'un a t il une solution ou une explication


----------

